# Stuffed Flank Steak (TNT)



## GB (Feb 14, 2005)

Stuffed Flank Steak

1.5 cups cherry or grape tomatoes - halfed
1 cup (4oz) fontina cheese (can also use gouda) cubed
1.5 to 2lb flank steak
salt
pepper
EVOO

Start by butterflying the flank steak.
Using a sharp boning knife, score the meat lengthwise down the center of the steak, cutting halfway through its thickness. Fold the steak like a book along the cut and freeze for 15 minutes to firm it up. When chilled, CAREFULLY slice the top half of the steak horizontally to (but not through) the end keeping the knife blade parallel to the work surface. Open up the "wing", flip the steak over, and do the same thing on the other half of the steak. Unfolded, it should form a rectangle roughly twice its original size.

Place a piece of plastic wrap over the steak and pound the meat to tenderize. Season with salt and pepper.

Toss the tomatoes and cheese together and season with salt and pepper.

Put tomatoes and cheese on steak and roll up. Some filling will spill out. just stuff that back in at the end if possible. Take some butchers twine and tie the steak in 4 or 5 places. Season with salt and pepper. 

Sear the steak on all side in oil in an ovenproof skillet over med-high heat. End with seam side down. Place the pan in the oven and roast steak until it reaches an internal temp of 140 (might be a bit high for some people, but it insures the cheese melts well). Remove steak and let it rest for 10 minutes before slicing.

Serve with Chimichurri Sauce


----------



## middie (Feb 14, 2005)

aww man geebs you forgot to invite me to dinner again


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 14, 2005)

Me too, GB!  And Middie and I could have baby sat Rachel while you and your wife had a nice, quiet dinner!

This sounds like a great recipe--can't wait to try it!


----------



## GB (Feb 14, 2005)

This is an open invitation to any and all DC members. If you are ever in my area you are more than welcome...No wait I take that back...You MUST come to my house for dinner


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 14, 2005)

GB, that looks great!

But, where's the step where you grab the scorching hot handle of the pan??  

John


----------



## GB (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought everyone would just automatically know to do that. We are all foodies after all. Some things are just common sense


----------



## middie (Feb 14, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Me too, GB!  And Middie and I could have baby sat Rachel while you and your wife had a nice, quiet dinner!
> 
> This sounds like a great recipe--can't wait to try it!



yeah ... exactly what Pa said !!


----------

